# Put a whoopin on the fish!



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Sep 29, 2011)

We put a whoopin on the fish today starting out with the Bull Redfish. These fellas didn't want to take a lot of time out to fool with the Bulls so we anchored up first thing this morning and a few minutes later we were done with that







.

We headed to a trusty slot Red spot and put a few in the cooler along with 1 Trout.

Then the tide got LOOOOW







and stayed low for a while. We put the trolling motor down and went to work. We found enough Reds to complete the limit and then got on a pretty hot Trout bite.

At this point we had about a dozen or so Trout in the box and the bite cooled down. We went back to work running and gunning until we found another stack of Trout and then beat 'em down







.

It was a great day with another 100% Navy veteran captain and crew.

Hoo Yah!


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice, looks like you guys had fun... what's your limits on trout up their?
I've been fishing a lot late afternoons and evenings, the bites been great.
Have a good one..
Tight Lines...
Capt. John


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Sep 29, 2011)

Capt. John Rivers said:


> Very nice, looks like you guys had fun... what's your limits on trout up their?
> I've been fishing a lot late afternoons and evenings, the bites been great.
> Have a good one..
> Tight Lines...
> Capt. John


Thanks man,

the limit on Trout is 15 per person and 13".


----------



## Bent Hook (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks like a good day.I haven't had a day like that in weeks.Congrats


----------

